# لاول مرة اوبريت " سبنى اعيش " mp3 كامل - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان.



## بولا وديع (20 مايو 2010)

اوبريت سيبني أعيش

فِكرة وكلمات الشَّاعر رمزى بشاره
ألحان وتوزيع م جورج رمزى

غناء :

فاديا بزي
فيفيان السودانيه
إيفيت سمير
نرمين وهبه
ماجده بزي
ثناء حداد
لورين سعاده
سوزان مسعود
موريد وليم
مينا عبده
منتصر سلامه
أشرف أنور
ميخائيل القمص جورجيوس
جون بغدادي

تم التسجيل في أستديوهات دي جي مكس في أستراليا

و قام بأنتاج العمل :
شركة فاست بلور فيلمز بسيدني أستراليا

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
File size : 18 MB

mediafire

easy-share

rapidshare

ziddu

megaupload

sendspace

zshare

2shared

zippyshare

ifile.it

x7.to

 to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة













​المرفقات



هام اقرانى.txt 

​


----------



## روزي86 (26 مايو 2010)

روعه يا بولا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا

للأوبريت  الجميل والمجهود

الرب يبارككم


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2010)




----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 مايو 2010)

انا حملتها علشان مش لاقبة السيى دى 
لكن الناس بتقول انهم تعبوا اوى علبابل ماعملوا الاوبريت دة وانهم كمان دفعوا من معاهم علشان يعملوه
فحرام يا جماعة اللي يلاقي السي دى دة قدامة يشتريه 
شكرأ لتعك اخى


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

